# Coyote hunting partner?



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys im in the grand rapids area for school. Dont have many yote spots round here (besides state lsnd) and am looking for some. I also wanna get some down on video. I'm a good caller and am willing to just do the callin, you do the shooting. Got three of my buddies on their first yotes last year. Pm me

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Pm sent 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone in Greenville area wanna show me the ropes


----------

